# My new website



## BayouBengal (Jan 11, 2011)

LauneLandscapes said:


> Thanks for your advice and it is something I am considering but I have other priorities at the moment.


But it would take a professional SEO company or designer all of one day to simply change the meta tags of your site. You could be on the first page of Google results within a matter of weeks or months.


----------



## jason. (Aug 18, 2010)

Congrats on your new site, it looks great


----------



## LauneLandscapes (Oct 30, 2009)

jason. said:


> Congrats on your new site, it looks great


Thanks Jason!

And Bayou, I have somebody working on getting me up the Google search ladder.


----------

